# Drake Step In Bindings..worth it?



## SeattleSol (Jan 2, 2013)

I found a pair of Drake step in bindings with some boots that are my size for $25.00. Does anybody have any experience with these bindings and if so how was it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

it was all bad. Do yourself a favor and get something from this century.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do yourself a favor and get something from this century.


Hahahahahaha

I've never heard of those!
And ever heard the saying "You get what you pay for"??:huh:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

SeattleSol said:


> I found a pair of Drake step in bindings with some boots that are my size for $25.00. Does anybody have any experience with these bindings and if so how was it?



No man. No.


----------



## SeattleSol (Jan 2, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> No man. No.


Alright, looks like im crossing that one off my list :laugh: . Hurray for snowboardingforum, else I would have wasted $25.00!


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

SeattleSol said:


> Hurray for snowboardingforum,


:thumbsup: A motto to live by


----------

